
This Is a Dark Day for Press Freedom - devy
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/d3bxy7/this-is-a-dark-day-for-press-freedom-1
======
megamindbrian2
Freedom of press doesn't give you the right to break other laws.

~~~
_Schizotypy
What crime might that be?

